# SkipMode for @Midnight



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They make special exceptions for other shows that extend past midnight, and according to Chris this one starts at 11:59:59 every night so technically it starts in the supported window. But really I just want it because it's one of the only shows I watch regularly that doesn't have it.


----------

